# High End PC zusammenstellen



## merpheus (25. April 2013)

Hallo Leute 

Ich brauch Eure Hilfe 

Ich will mir Einen PC zusammen stellen lassen und würde 1500 -2000 Euro liegen lassen dass ich 2-3 Jahre Ruhe habe. 


Ich will Hauptsächlich mit den PC Gamen und Gleichzeitig streamen(twicht) ohne dass es ruckelt etc. Meine inet leitung ist asreichend.

Könnt ihr mal was zusammenstellen? Geld Spielt vorerst keine Rolle weill ich einfach nur entspannt nach der ARbeit zocken kann ohne Rumgelagge

Was haltetihr Von so einer Livestreaming karte HD für 170 Euro wenn ich zb Für meine pc 1800 Hinblättere Brauch ich die dann doch net oder? ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus ich weiss nicht genau was Livestreamen an Power Saugt ..


mfg

Also Monitor Muss ich mir noch zulegen , Ich hab da diesen 29 Zoll von LG gefunden( LG 29EA93-P 73,7 cm (29 Zoll) IPS Monitor 21:9 UltraWide (LED, DVI, HDMI,  der ist was bevor ich 2 Monitore habe gleiche einen Gorßen ,aber rein fürn PC würde ich zwischen 1500 und 2000 ausgeben viell. 2 Varianten oder so kp  
Wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich son ein 32zoll Smart lcd Led von samsung kaufe mit 200-400 hertz kann ich den dann als Monitor benutzen? oder schade ich da meine Augen wenn ich so nah spiele?

Ich spiele (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, , GW2, , WOW,Counterstrike , SC2 ...) 
(kein Overclock)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. April 2013)

Bitte ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Hmmm, ich schmeiß mal was in die Runde:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
zum Moni müssen andere was sagen...


Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Die Zusammenstellung von Moni ist schonmal sehr gut, eventuell lieber eine HD7970 non Ghz, wie z.bsp. die Asus DCII, da gibt es viele empfehlenswerte Modelle.


----------



## merpheus (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Danke schon mal für die ersten kommentare 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Solchen Online shops ist es da nicht Einfacher  so einen fertigen für 1999 zu kaufen?


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Viel zu überteuert und verbauen meist nur crap, selber basteln oder zumindest bei zb hardwareversand basteln lassen fürn zwanni ist immer besser.


----------



## Wendigo (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

In der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe wurden ja 21:9 Minitore getestet. Das Bild wird bei manchen Spielen ganz schön gestreckt und sieht dann um einiges weniger ästhetisch aus. Ich würde von solchen Monitoren abraten. Ein Beamer hebt das Spielgefühl auf ein ganz anderes Niveau


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Hier mal eine super starke Konfiguration, mit der du in den nächsten Jahren wirklich deine Ruhe hättest 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fbf102ffa212ba8288ec08b3339fd1fa346d6b359a

Bezüglich Live streamen öhm hab keine Ahnung.

Die Konfig ist auch super zum Übertakten, für den Fall der Fälle, musst du aber natürlich nicht.
Dazu noch einen passenden Monitor und deinem Spaß steht nix mehr im Weg, kein gelagge etc, schließlich haste ne Grafikkarte in dieser Konfig die keine Wünsche offen lässt, nur der Preis tut halt bissl weh.


----------



## Wendigo (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal eine super starke Konfiguration, mit der du in den nächsten Jahren wirklich deine Ruhe hättest
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fbf102ffa212ba8288ec08b3339fd1fa346d6b359a
> 
> ...



Ich finds irgendwie krass rausgeblasenes Geld deine Zusammenstellung. Muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst bestimmen, ob man 900 € für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben will. 

Icg wprde bei der Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, SSD und MB Abstriche machen. En Blu Ray Brenner würde ich hinzufügen.


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Tja manche haben halt die Kohle für sowas, er sagt ja Geld spielt erstmal keine Rolle und ja, natürlich kann man überall Abstriche machen.
Wenn ich die Kohle dafür hätte mal eben, dann würd ich es so machen wie bei meiner Konfig. Damit kann er ohne Sorgen zocken bei hohen Auflösungen ohne gelagge etc mit max details.
Hmm das Gehäuse ist komplett aus Aluminium dementsprechend leicht für ein Big Tower und Top verarbeitet, Qualität hat nunmal seinen Preis und das gehäuse kann er schließlich zig Jahre nutzen.
4 vorinstallierte Lüfter gute Staubfilter etc oder lies mal hier  Hardware: Die besten Gaming-Gehäuse - Kaufberatung Gehäuse Februar 2013 - GameStar.de
Bezüglich Mainboard siehe hier: GigaByte GA-Z77X-UD5H Test Mainboard
Zur Grafikkarte: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...ie-schnellste-Grafikkarte-der-Welt-881163/17/


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (26. April 2013)

Also ich würd es so machen:


Core i7 3770k

Thermalright Macho rev.a

Asrock z77 extreme 4

16 gb ddr3 1600 ram

Samsung 840 basic ssd 256gb + 3tb hdd

Nvidia titan

Be quiet dark power pro 10 550w

Fractal design define r4 

Dann haste power genug und leise ist die ganze geschichte auch noch

Die gtx690 mag schnell sein..allerdings sollte der TE sich vorher mit dem thema microruckler usw beschäftigen..


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Internetleitung aus und in welcher Auflösung möchtest du was (Live-)Streamen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. April 2013)

Dann werf ich auch mal was in den raum: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-315329

Das hd 7950 cf ist etwa auf gtx titan nivea, nur krass günstiger. ÜBertaktbar sind cpu&gpu und n monitor ist auch dabei


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

Für Live-Streaming ein 3570k


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. April 2013)

Zu overpowered?


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

Je nach Anspruch (Auflösung, Framerate & Internetverbindung) eher viel zu schwach.


----------



## winner961 (26. April 2013)

Für Streaming würde ich eher einen i7 nehmen. Wenn es das Budget zulässt vielleicht sogar einen Sechskerner.


----------



## cryzen (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie krass rausgeblasenes Geld deine Zusammenstellung. Muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst bestimmen, ob man 900 € für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben will.
> 
> Icg wprde bei der Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, SSD und MB Abstriche machen. En Blu Ray Brenner würde ich hinzufügen.


  würde bei den budget auch keien 78970 verbauen sodner titan oder gtx 690 obwohl eher zur 690 ich raten würde


----------



## Eureka7 (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Zu Streamen würde ich auch keinen 3770K Nehmen, wenn ich bei mir auf 1080p Streame und dabei noch was Spielen will, oweia Das Spiel gefühl ist einfach nur Matschig


----------



## LemonHaze (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kauf die Titan. Die GTX 690 mag mehr frames erzielen, aber sie krankt an den 2 GB VRam und zudem ist das SPielgefühl trotz "niedrigerer" fps auf der titan besser. Single GPU halt !


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die ersten kommentare
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Solchen Online shops ist es da nicht Einfacher  so einen fertigen für 1999 zu kaufen?


Meist sind solche Systeme eh überteuert und mind. 1-2 Komponenten sind einfach Crap *Wenn* ich einen Fertig-Knecht empfehlen kann, dann von hier:


https://www.hardware4u.net/index.php?id=c05218ff87a11a24b9bd1456dd4d31d7
Warum wird hier zu einer Multi-GPU-Karte geraten , ohne auf die damit verbundenen Problemchen (Microruckler, Treiberstress) hinzuweisen...

Gruß


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Softy hat hier ja eine GTX 690, vielleicht könnte er was dazu schreiben. Soweit ich weiß hat die GTX 690 viel weniger mit Microrucklern zu kämpfen als ein anderes SLI/CF Verbund.
Man kann dem auch entgegenwirken mit nem framelimiter + Adaptivem Vsync

Der TE sollte vllt mal diesen ganzen Test lesen http://www.tomshardware.de/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,testberichte-241213-13.html


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

So könnte man es machen:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ein paar Euro drüber, obwohl ich schon an jeder Ecke gespart habe...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



LemonHaze schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kauf die Titan. Die GTX 690 mag mehr frames erzielen, aber sie krankt an den 2 GB VRam und zudem ist das SPielgefühl trotz "niedrigerer" fps auf der titan besser. Single GPU halt !


 
Und das alles weißt du weil die eine GTX 690 und eine GTX Titan parallel getestet hast?


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ach Threshold du hast ja auch ne GTX 690 seh ich grad, dann könntest du doch mal bissl Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Würdest du sie dem TE empfehlen die GTX 690?
Bezüglich der "Nachteile" einer Dual GPU könntest du auch mal deine bisherigen Erfahrungen posten, wäre echt interessant.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ich habe schon 1x GTX 690, 2x GTX 690, 1x GTX Titan, 2x GTX Titan, 3x GTX Titan und 4x GTX Titan durch.
Und wer behauptet dass der GTX 690 der Vram ausgeht und denkt dass die GTX Titan locker noch läuft hat schlicht keine Ahnung.
 Und ich hasse es wenn falsche Aussagen getätigt werden. Sowas ist nicht vor Vorteil für den TS.

Die GTX 690 hat mehr Leistung als die GTX Titan. So einfach ist das. Wer also die maximale Leistung haben will sollte sich die GTX 690 kaufen. 
Wer angeben will kann die GTX Titan nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ja, die GTX690 ist schneller wie die Titan. Naja, wer halt empfindlich auf Microruckler reagiert, sollte trotzdem besser Abstand von der GTX690 nehmen. Jeder reagiert da anders drauf, den einen störts empfindlich, den anderen juckt es nicht. Zudem können die angesprochenen Treiber für Multi-GPU`s einen mehr stressen. Wurde ja ebenfalls schon angesprochen. 

Ich (für meinen Teil) würde daher immer zu einer Single-GPU raten. Und übrigens: auch die GTX690 ist kein Schäppchen...

Gruß


----------



## domme_2011_ (26. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Die GTX 690 geht ab! Ich betreibe die mit 3 Monitoren und von den Mikrorucklern merke ich jetzt nix


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und übrigens: auch die GTX690 ist kein Schäppchen...


 
Die GTX 690 liefert mehr Frames pro Euro. 
Wenn du nach Preis Leistung schaust sind sowohl GTX 690 als auch Titan weg vom Fenster.


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Hiho


Also ich hab hier was gefunden , wie ist der? Gamer's Choice GTX680 Norris Edition V2 | ARLT Computer 1999Euro
Ist halt auch ein 4 kern  

Oben hat jemand 6 kern erwähnt 6 kern ist doch besser zum LivestreaMEN und gleichzeitig gamen.Ohne dass es Ruckelt Bei maximaler Grafik 
Ach übrigens hab ich 100mbit Download und 5mbit Upload  , Ich will halt echt ruhe haben die nächste 3-4 jahre.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Einen zusammenstellen? oder Fertigen kaufen? 
Wenn ich einen Zusammenstelle habe ich keine Garantie oder?


----------



## soth (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Vergiss den Fertigrechner, der ist wesentlich langsamer als meine Konfiguration.
Bei 5MBit Upload und (Full)HD Streams, führt kein Weg an 6 oder mehr Kernen vorbei, schon gar nicht beim Livestreamen von Games.


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

o.k dann muss ich wohl tiefer in die tasche greifen`? ^^

Also Windows Homepremium habe ich Orginal noch Zuhause rumliegen 64bit und samsung SSD 128gb und noch Noctua NH-U12P SE2, CPU-Kühler viell wenn ich dass noch einbaue kann ich beim Prozzesor Bisle Mehr geld ausgeben?


----------



## soth (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Man könnte aus meiner Kofiguration auch die GTX690 rausnehmen, dann wäre man locker unterhalb der 2000€.
Für 1920x1080 Pixel benötigt man die Karte sowieso nicht unbedingt...


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ja aber die 690 ist gut wie gesagt nicht dass ich nach einem jahre wieder sachen kaufen muss ich spiel eh nur 1920x1080 auf evnt 2 Monitoren und gleichzeitig Stream an habe net dass dass nacher rumlaggt

Und Overlocken will ich net nacher geht der Prozzesor im Arsch .

Ich kenne mich net so gut aus ich geh meistens In meinen CPU shop blätter 2k hin und dass wars aber kumpel meinte ich soll mal hier im Forum nachfragen .

Zusammenbauen kann ich nur Graka und mehr nicht ))
Und so fehlt mir garantie wenn ich Einzeln sahen kaufe oder?


----------



## soth (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Nein, du hast natürlich Garantie, auch wenn du die Teile einzeln kaufst.
Falls du nicht übertaktest, könnte es bei HD Streams selbst mit dem 3930k eng werden. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein 3770K + Capturecard, wobei ich micht damit nicht auskenne. 
Somit kann ich dir weder sagen, wie präzise man die Karten konfigurieren kann und ob damit Live-Streaming überhaupt ohne weiteres möglich ist...


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ja von der Capture Card habe ich schon gehört kostet 170 Flocken http://www.amazon.de/Videoschnittka...36&sr=8-1&keywords=live+gamer+hd+capture+card

dass wäre doch eine Lösung oder?

Also soll ich deine Zusammenstellung + die Capture Card kaufen?


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ein 480W Netzteil ist für eine GTX 690 etwas zu knapp bemessen. Ein Netzteil mit 600W sollte es schon sein. Und wenn du dir eine Grafikkarte für ~950€ kaufen willst, greif zur GTX Titan. Auch die GTX 690 hat mit Mirkorucklern im Bereich unter 40fps zu kämpfen, und das Mikroruckler einem den Spielspass verderben können ( je nach Spiel) weiß ich von meiner alten GTX 590


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Ein 480W Netzteil ist für eine GTX 690 etwas zu knapp bemessen. Ein Netzteil mit 600W sollte es schon sein. Und wenn du dir eine Grafikkarte für ~950€ kaufen willst, greif zur GTX Titan. Auch die GTX 690 hat mit Mirkorucklern im Bereich unter 40fps zu kämpfen, und das Mikroruckler einem den Spielspass verderben können ( je nach Spiel) weiß ich von meiner alten GTX 590


 
ein 480 watt netzteil reicht sehr wohl, persönlich würde ich aber zum dark power pro 10 550 watt greifen. und mikroruckler hat die 690 gut im griff


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

also die Zusammenstellung von soth mit GTX titan und  power pro 10 550 ?


Was haltet ihr von http://www.arlt.com/PC/Komplett-PCs/Gaming-PCs/ARLT-Mr-Gamer-X-Treme-Titan.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> also die Zusammenstellung von soth mit GTX titan und  power pro 10 550 ?
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von ARLT Mr. Gamer X-Treme Titan | ARLT Computer


 
gar nichts, schon alleine wegen dem billigen enhance müll netzteil


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ein 480 watt netzteil reicht sehr wohl, persönlich würde ich aber zum dark power pro 10 550 watt greifen. und mikroruckler hat die 690 gut im griff


Naja, sie hat sie besser im Griff als SLI/CFX Konfigurationen und ältere DualGPUKarten, aber weg sind sie deshalb ja auch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die GTX 690 hat mehr Leistung als die GTX Titan. So einfach ist das. Wer also die maximale Leistung haben will sollte sich die GTX 690 kaufen.
> Wer angeben will kann die GTX Titan nehmen.


Was soll das denn? Nur weil ich mir eine Titan kaufe und mich nicht mit Mikrorucklern rumschlagen will bin ich jetzt ein Angeber? Hast du auch schonmal daran gedacht das gewisse Anwedungen (Blender, Adobe After Effects etc.) mehr Vorteile aus der Titan als aus einer GTX 690 ziehen?
Es ist eben nicht so einfach wie du hier behauptest, deshalb lass doch bitte so pauschalisiernde Aussagen sein, ich kanns im Zusammenhang mit der Titan echt nicht mehr hören -.-



merpheus schrieb:


> also die Zusammenstellung von soth mit GTX titan und  power pro 10 550 ?


Ja, mach das. Ob du jetzt die Titan oder die GTX690 nimmst, ist deine Sache. Ich würde zur Titan tendieren,  das P/L-Verhältnis ist bei der Titan schlechter, wenns nur um Gaming geht. Es wäre am besten, wenn du beide Karten mal testen könntest, um zu beurteilen, ob die die Mr. stören oder nicht. Wenn nein, nimm die GTX 690, ansonsten die Titan. Oder kauf dir eine 7970 und rüste bei Bedarf wieder auf.


----------



## merpheus (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Gibt es einen Shop wo mann sachen auch so billig bekommt wie bei geizhals und dann auf raten zahlen kann?

Weill ich würde dann 2400 euro hinblättern wenn ich die GTX Titan auswählen würde


Hab schon gefunden 


Kann mir einer von euch viell einen PC zusammenstelllen? www.mindfactory.de

Ich hab mal versucht kein plan ob dass so recht is
http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Hardwareversand baut dir den rechner für 20€ zusammen, nur keine schweren Kühler, aber das kannste leicht selber drauf schrauben.
Wenn du schon 900€ für ne Grafikkarte hinblätterst, dann kauf dir ne gtx 690. Könnte dir auch ne gtx 680 oder 7970 empfehlen, mit der hätteste auch schon deine Ruhe für 2 Jahre. Bsp 7970 kostet  350€ hätteste 550€ gespart bei der Grafikkarte und die ist schon wirklich stark, die 550€ widerrum kannste anderweitig investieren in Teile die du länger behälst, als die Grafikkarte.

Hier schau dir mal diese Zusammenstellung an, vllt sagt sie dir ja zu, mit 27 Zoll Monitor und riesiger SSD, die Grafikkarte könntest du ggf mit einer GTX 680 tauschen, ist deine Entscheidung, aber fürs Zocken reichen beide Karten erstmal locker paar Jährchen. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220500b5e4c4d9bb490b8807ea27be2b0ca0343a773d7
+
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...s&field-keywords=Avermedia C985 Live Gamer HD

Bleibst somit unter 2000€, ich denke damit würdeste gut fahren. Prozessor reicht schon ein i7 3770k, wie in dem link unten beschrieben unterstützt die Karte den Prozessor bzw entlastet sie und komprimiert zugleich.
Alles ist übertaktbar und somit wirst du sicherlich einige Jahre Ruhe haben beim spielen und beim streamen.
Bezüglich der Übertaktung, kannste dich iwann mal, falls es nötig sein sollte bissl mit der Thematik beschäftigen, es ist nicht schwer und hier gibt es auch super leichte Tutorials dazu.

http://www.custompcreview.com/compu...-gaming-pc-build-under-2000-march-2013/17242/


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Bei einem 1800€ pc würde ich mir den luxus eines Z77X D3H gönnen


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Bei einem 1800€ pc würde ich mir den luxus eines Z77X D3H gönnen


 
Jo stimmt, sollte man schon machen, hier die final Zusammenstellung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a9a4eaf19ebd1bfe6768783d7c480591a1bb951f79

Sonst noch irgendwelche Einwände bezüglich der Zusammenstellung? Ich find sie toll und hätte gerne sowas hier stehen


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

*sabber*
Traumteil *-*
Von mir kriegt das ein ja - auch wenn mich die Karte stört, bin eher so ausm grünen Lager - trotzdem gute Entscheidung.

Warte noch das die "Profis" zu stimmen, ich bin eher noch Anfänger


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

WoW


Dass hast du sehr Toll gemacht sieht auch Gut aus. Und auch sogar schon mit Monitor und so wenig geld 

Klingt doch gut wenn dass n paar Jährchen langt 

Wobei ich noch evnt 16 gb arbeitsspeischer Draufpacken würde also 32gb Motherboard für 80 euro? ist der den gut? ich dachte immer ab 180 euro sind gut zb ASRock X79 Extreme6 Intel X79 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## BlackNeo (28. April 2013)

32 GB kannst du nie auslasten. Schon 16 GB auszulasten ist schwer wenn man es nicht drauf anlegt.

Und ein Sockel 2011 Mobo wirst du schlecht benutzen können, wenn du als CPU einen i7 3770K für Sockel 1155 drinnen hast.
Dann müsstest du als CPU einen i7 3930K nehmen.


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Das ASRock X79 besitzt einen anderen Sockel und nein, gute Boards gibt es auch schon für weniger Geld.

Und es ist klar, dass die Konfig so günstig ist, denn der Prozessor kostet 200€ und die Grafikkarte schlappe 600€ weniger  Dazu kommt der billiste 27" Monitor den es gibt... naja.
Außerdem fehlt eine Capture-Card und du solltest dir unbedingt von jemandem bestätigen lassen, dass das mit der Capture Card ohne weiteres funktioniert, sonst wird das mit dem Live-Streamen verdammt rucklig.
32GB RAM sind übrigens für die allermeisten User ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

o.k dass ist mir jetz klar ^^

Ich hab gelesen dass ich für streamen min 4 kern brauche aber beste ist n 6 kern ab 3,2gh
Viel. ist hier einer der sich auskennt . dann würde ich halt notfalls bei der config 6 kern 3,2Gh ändern


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Wir (Bekannter und ich) hatten gestern einmal versucht BF3 (1. Mission, dort wo man aus der Garage herausläuft) mit einem i7 2600K @4,6GHz (glaub ich, müsste nochmal fragen) zu streamen.
FullHD @30fps, bei 9,5MBit effektivem Upload = üble Lags und Framedrops während des Spielens.
Auch Devil May Cry, war unspielbar/-streambar in FullHD. Ab 1600x900Pixeln @30fps funktionierte es dann bei Devil May Cry größtenteils ohne Lags, dafür aber mit teils übelem Pixelmatsch.

Ein 6 Kerner oder größer ist fürs Livestreaming also schon angebracht, zumal du noch ein anderes Problem hast, nämlich deinen "geringen" Upload...
Falls die Karte das Streamen übernehmen kann, könnte es aber auch mit einem 4 Kerner funktionieren...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Eventüll könnte man sich auch nen besseres pixelbrett gönnen


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Der Dell 2713HM ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht, wenn du etwas mehr Geld lockermachen kannst, wäre aber der Eizo FlexScan EV2736WFS die bessere Wahl:
Eizo FlexScan EV2736W schwarz, 27" (EV2736WFS-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich finde die lösung mit dem i7-3770k und der Capturecard seltsam, denn für das gleiche Geld bekommst du auch einen i7-3930k. Das MoBo kostet natürlich etwas mehr, aber in Anbetracht der Mehrleistung IMO die bessere Alternative.


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ne der monitor ist mir doch zu teuer dann würde ich lieber 2x 24zoll kaufen 

Kennt sich einer hier in monitoren aus? Reicht die Grafikkarte für 2 Monitore?
Könnte ich Quasi mit den einen Spielen und den anderen Surfen

Hier hab mal in 6core geänderrt bin mir nicht sicher ob dass jetz auf mainboard passt 


gruß


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Damit wären wir wieder bei meiner Zusammenstellung von Seite 3  (Gehäuse kann man sich ja nach Geschmack heraussuchen.)

Und ja, du kannst auf einem Spielen und dem anderen Monitor surfen.


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

so hab bisle was geändert schauts euch an wenn was net passt bescheid geben will über nächste woche dann kaufen 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

der warenkorb ist leer


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

jetzt?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> jetzt?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php



Nein, immer noch nicht


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Jetz Aber oO 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220975f3dac6aee3f3533e072c07b681d5922d2b63a56


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

860W Netzteil ist viel zu viel und den link hier hat wohl kaum wer wirklich gelesen Best Gaming/Streaming/Recording PC Build Under $2,000 [March 2013] | Custom PC Review
Dort beschreibt er wie man einen gaming streaming rechner champ bastelt und der 3770k von intel ist wohl ein sehr sehr guter Prozessor, der das locker stemmt + hinzu kommt die Karte, somit wird streaming+gleichzeitiges Spielen ohne fps einbußen funktionieren, ausserdem hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne einen jeglichen Grund zu nennen, sprich du kannst es testen und dann entscheiden.
Der liebe soth sollte mal schreiben ob er überhaupt ne 180€ Videoschnittkarte drin hat, weil ich denke die hat der garnicht, deswegen seine Probleme.

Mein Tip teste die Version von mir, falls es nicht genügt kannste immernoch das andere nehmen.


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Wie meinste dass testen ? Wenn ich mir doch die pc Config zusammen stellen lasse kann ich doch nicht alles zurück geben  oder ?

Oder meinst du die gamer Capture Card ?

Und Frage wegen der Graka 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual-X Cooler Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) im zusammenhand mit der zusammenstellung https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220975f3dac6aee3f3533e072c07b681d5922d2b63a56

Kann ich zb in einen jahr oder so die gleiche kaufen und einbauen ? dann hätt ich quasi 2 Weiste ? so dachte ich es mir grad  oder ich kauf eine mit der es möglich ist dann kann ich upgreaden .


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> Kann ich zb in einen jahr oder so die gleiche kaufen und einbauen ? dann hätt ich quasi 2 Weiste ? so dachte ich es mir grad  oder ich kauf eine mit der es möglich ist dann kann ich upgreaden .


Ja, das ist möglich - so wie mit quasi jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte.

In deiner Konfiguration ist aber immer noch ein Single-Rail Schwißgerät (Netzteil) und ein billiger Monitor.


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

O.k dass ist gut


Was meinst du damit ind der Konfig ? sry ich kenne mich da net so gut aus^^ Hoffe macht nichts aus ))

Und envt würde ich den Monitor mit Asus MX279H 68,6 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Tauschen und einen 19 zoll


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Nimm dieses netzteil: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uiet--Dark-Power-Pro-10-Modular-80--Gold.html
Und diesen monitor: http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-a808420.html

Netzteil ist eines der besten am markt, der monitor auch


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

O.k dass netzteil hab ich jetz geändert aber nicht nacher wenn ich 2te Grafik karte kaufe dass ich kein Strom habe oder so ^^ 
der monitor kostst halt bisle Arg viel mal sehn muss mir überlegen mit dem geld könnte ich halt 2 kaufen^^ und 8 ms naja


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> O.k dass netzteil hab ich jetz geändert aber nicht nacher wenn ich 2te Grafik karte kaufe dass ich kein Strom habe oder so ^^
> der monitor kostst halt bisle Arg viel mal sehn muss mir überlegen mit dem geld könnte ich halt 2 kaufen^^ und 8 ms naja



Wenn du ne zweite hd 7970 einauen willst, nimm das 750 watt modell des p10


----------



## merpheus (28. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

So Richtig ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208c56c064a6788833e939ba2a42741bb79961c96a5f


 wegen monitor ich glaube ich nehme 27" (68,58cm) Asus MX Serie MX279H schwarz/silber 1920x1080 2xHDMI 1.3/1xVGA Ich muss nur noch Testberichte mal lesen Moregen nach der arbeit .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> So Richtig ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/732c992208c56c064a6788833e939ba2a42741bb79961c96a5f
> 
> wegen monitor ich glaube ich nehme 27" (68,58cm) Asus MX Serie MX279H schwarz/silber 1920x1080 2xHDMI 1.3/1xVGA Ich muss nur noch Testberichte mal lesen Moregen nach der arbeit .



Nimm dieses netzteil: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uiet--Dark-Power-Pro-10-Modular-80--Gold.html ist etwas besser und günstiger
Und als mobo dieses: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X79-So-2011-Quad-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html hat ne bessere austattung, welche den aufpreis rechtfertigt


----------



## Duvar (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Man macht SLI/Crossfire entweder sofort oder garnicht, in einem Jahr wirste keine 2. karte der selben Variante einbauen wollen, da es bis dahin viele neue bessere Karten gibt, die eine wird schon reichen.
Du hast 2 Wochen Zeit sogar alles zurückzugeben, aber war jetzt bezogen auf den Prozessor falls der nicht reichen sollte, was ich aber nicht glaube.
Teste es mit der i7 3770k aus ne Woche lang und falls du meinst hey nee die ist viel zu schwach tauschste um nimmste die andere.

Kannst auch diesen Monitor nehmen 27 Zoll http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...S277L-schwarz-1920x1080-2xHDMI-1-3-1xVGA.html
270€ und dazu eine umfangreiche Analyse http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-lg-ips277l-bn.html#Einleitung
Der Test ist ca 5 Monate alt und ums vorwegzunehmen, der Monitor schneidet gut ab vor allem bei dem Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22070203e685ab69f16e1d76a949ecebb62d5698d2756

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine GTX Gigabyte hole für Ca 550 euro  4 Gb und nach 2 jahren nochmal die gleiche weil Gigabyte so leise ist und liestung hat oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

Du kannst dir auch ein cf aus zwei powercolor hd 7950 v2 basteln. Gtx titan leistung für schlappe 500€, nateil sind halt mikroruckler


----------



## Duvar (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Schau mal eine Seite zurück, hab meinen post editiert, glaub hab da nen Top Monitor gefunden.
Kannst ja auch weiter Monitore dir anschauen http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html
Die 7970 ist eine Top Karte, werd die mir auch jetzt die Tage holen, die wird dicke reichen einige Jahre, also eine Karte reicht, sind doch zig Benchmarktests gepostet worden, da siehste doch wie gut die ist.
In paar Jahren vk du die und holst dir ne neue und selbst da wird dir der i7 3770k reichen, also du kannst locker mit der ne Grafikkartengeneration überspringen.

Les mal das hier bezüglich dem thema mehrere Grafikkarten laufen zu lassen http://www.motawa10.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=107


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

der Monitor 27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI
ist gut ich glaube ich nehme den und den 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI


Dann hab ich endlich Monitore die Gut sind


Ich überlege ob ich doch den 6core kaufe mit der zusammensetllung von oben dann bin ich auf der sichern seite , der ist doch mindest doppelt so gut wie deri7 3770k oder?



so würde es dann aussehn https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209d2674618a183c59ee90b7925b10dcc41241d3a5df

bin halt 500 euro drüber mein limit war 2k hinzukommen würde noch die Livestreaming karte für 170 euros 
ich könnte ratenzahlung machen dann würde dass gehn


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

ich würde die graka über nen anderen shop bestellen, bei hwv ist sie zum beispiel fast 30€ günstiger: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

auf die 30 euro bei den preis machts au nemmer aus ^^


Und ne andere frage wenn ich den 6core kaufe wie oben  in der zusammenstellung , wenn ich ihn auf sagen wir mal 3,5 hochtakte wie lange hebt der mir?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

wenn du keine ungesunden spannungen (1,4v vcore) draufgibst, sollte es zu keinem frühtod kommen


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

ich hab noch nie hochgetaktet kein plan xD



Also ich mach dass jetz so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b7fc4d8c6b91c8d8c941ca98de0d012c819dba84bc
den anderen Monitor kauf ich dann ander mal 

was ich halt noch dringend brauche so antivirus ein gutes für 3 jahre oder so 


Und noch was wenn ich zb. meinen PC hab neu mit allen Installationen,  kann ich dass speichern? oder auf CD brennnen? 
Quasi wenn irgendwann mal sein sollte dass ich mit der CD alles lösche und auf diesen punkit zurücksetzte?

mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie hochgetaktet kein plan xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oc ist nicht schwer. braucht halt nen guten kühler (im falle von sandy e einen sehr guten)


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Kann mir einer einen sehr guten raussuchen? hab grad gelesen CPU wasskühler sollen sehr GUT und leise sein?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen sehr guten raussuchen? hab grad gelesen CPU wasskühler sollen sehr GUT und leise sein?


 
in dem fall würde ich eine corsair h110 nehmen, bei der dann aber die lüfter gegen zwei gescheite getauscht werden müssen (kommt dann etwa auf 130-140€). eine eigenbau wakü gibts ab 150€, die jedoch besser ist als eine h110 und darüber hinaus erweiterbar


----------



## Shaav (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ich würde dann wohl eher zu Kompletten Wakü raten. Dann könnte man die GRafikkarte auch noch relativ einfach leise kriegen. 
Kommt da eigentlich noch eine zweite GRafikkarte hinzu? Ansonsten wäre mindestens das Netzteil maßlos überdimensioniert.


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

ja eine 2te graka kommt hinzu aber später dann

Hier hab ich einen gfeunden http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p815513_Coolermaster-Eisberg-240.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> ja eine 2te graka kommt hinzu aber später dann
> 
> Hier hab ich einen gfeunden Coolermaster Eisberg 240 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


 
die pumpe ist sehr laut und zu dem preis gibts ne wesentlich bessere eigenbau wakü


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

und der eigenbau wäre ?


----------



## blautemple (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Dafür solltest du einfach mal einen Thread im richtigen Unterforum eröffnen


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

gibts den keine schon eine fertige die gut is? für prozzesor und Grakas? 
nacher bau ich mist bei den  einbau und alles ist Futsch ich glaube eh dass wakü eigenbaus mann mind. Einmal einen PC zusammengeschraubt hat erfahrung hat . Die ich net habe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

vielleicht wohnt einer in deiner nähe?: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## blautemple (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> gibts den keine schon eine fertige die gut is? für prozzesor und Grakas?
> nacher bau ich mist bei den  einbau und alles ist Futsch ich glaube eh dass wakü eigenbaus mann mind. Einmal einen PC zusammengeschraubt hat erfahrung hat . Die ich net habe


 
Ne, die fertigen sind nicht wirklich gut


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Oh ist dass ätzend ey was ich auch für ein Pech habe ...

ich komme aus Fasanenhof 70565 

und mit Air kühlung kann ich net hochtakten? Ohne dass ich den Pozessor schade

Ich krieg echt die Krise


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



merpheus schrieb:


> Oh ist dass ätzend ey was ich auch für ein Pech habe ...
> 
> ich komme aus Fasanenhof 70565
> 
> ...


 
der i7 3930k ist haut 130 watt raus, der i7 3970x 150 watt. wenn du also auf 3970x neívea taktst, wirds für viele luftkühler zu schwer


----------



## soth (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Deshalb hatte ich den Noctua in der Zusammenstellung. Der H110 + Lüfter hat nicht mehr ins Budget gepasst...

Zu den Monitoren:
Der IPS277L ist zwar gut, ich rate dir allerdings mal einen 27"er mit FullHD Auflösung im nächsten Elektromarkt oder Fachgeschäft anzuschauen.
Mir persönlich wäre die Auflösung bei dieser Diagonale zu gering.
Monitore mit 1920*1080 Pixel würde ich bei einem 27"er nur nehmen, wenn er dafür ein 120/144Hz-Panel hat. (z.B. Asus VG278HE)
Zum kleineren Modell gibt es keine Testberichte, da würde ich eher zum LG IPS235P greifen.


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

mach mal bitte so eine Config mit der h110 wenns 200 euro drüber ist kein problem ich zahl 2k cash und was drüber ist in Raten


----------



## soth (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Das würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:
3930k + HD7970 Crossfire


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

sieht gut aus 


Den könnt ich jetz Ohne probleme auf 3,5 hochtakten ohne dass der in arsch geht?

Und welche Gehäuse kann ich da jetz kaufen Big Tower oder Midi


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Der 3930k kannst du auch auf 4GHz oder mehr takten.
Das ist kein Problem. Einzig die Kühlung limitiert.


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

yo deswegen frag ich ja zwecks der Wasserkühlung .

NEEE so weit will ich net ^^ wenn ich dass überhaupt hinbekomme dann nur auf 3,5gh Fals ich probleme habe beim gamen und STreamen gleichzeitig


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Du willst von 3,3 auf 3,5GHz übertakten?
Das kannst du auch mit einem Luftkühler machen.


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Yo so wärs gedacht 

Auf Wieviel kann ich den hochtakten bei dieser configuration 
Aber ohne dass ich Prozessor schade


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (29. April 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> Yo so wärs gedacht
> 
> Auf Wieviel kann ich den hochtakten bei dieser configuration
> Aber ohne dass ich Prozessor schade



Also mit nem gescheiten luftkühler sollten 3,8 bis 4,0 ghz locker drin sein..muss man sich halt langsam rantasten..


----------



## merpheus (29. April 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

ich meine jetz bei der Config sry Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Der 3930k taktet doch automatisch auf 3,8Ghz? Den bekommst du ohne Probleme auf 4GHz oder mehr, ein EKL K2 oder Nocuta NH-D14 sollte ausreichen.
MIt der H110 sollten die Temperaturen auch bei 4,6-4,7GHz und 1,4 Core im Rahmen bleiben (nicht das ich das empfehlen würde), zumindest wenn der Airflow innerhalb des Gehäuses stimmt. 
Die H110 sollte im Deckel des Gehäuses montiert werden und die warme Luft möglichst nach oben aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Optimal wären dann nochmal zwei zusätzliche Lüfter die ansaugend über der H110 montiert werden.


----------



## blautemple (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Der 3930k taktet doch automatisch auf 3,8Ghz? Den bekommst du ohne Probleme auf 4GHz oder mehr, ein EKL K2 oder Nocuta NH-D14 sollte ausreichen.
> MIt der H110 sollten die Temperaturen auch bei 4,6-4,7GHz und 1,4 Core im Rahmen bleiben (nicht das ich das empfehlen würde), zumindest wenn der Airflow innerhalb des Gehäuses stimmt.
> Die H110 sollte im Deckel des Gehäuses montiert werden und die warme Luft möglichst nach oben aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Optimal wären dann nochmal zwei zusätzliche Lüfter die ansaugend über der H110 montiert werden.


 
Bei 1,4 Volt versagt die H110 gnadenlos


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Mai 2013)

StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Der 3930k taktet doch automatisch auf 3,8Ghz? Den bekommst du ohne Probleme auf 4GHz oder mehr, ein EKL K2 oder Nocuta NH-D14 sollte ausreichen.
> MIt der H110 sollten die Temperaturen auch bei 4,6-4,7GHz und 1,4 Core im Rahmen bleiben (nicht das ich das empfehlen würde), zumindest wenn der Airflow innerhalb des Gehäuses stimmt.
> Die H110 sollte im Deckel des Gehäuses montiert werden und die warme Luft möglichst nach oben aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Optimal wären dann nochmal zwei zusätzliche Lüfter die ansaugend über der H110 montiert werden.



Wenn zwei lüfter der corsair h110 die luft auf dem case befördern sollen, sind zwei ansaugende lüfter darüber meines erachtens nach nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## irfan95 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Die H110 sollte im Deckel des Gehäuses montiert werden und die warme Luft möglichst nach oben aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Optimal wären dann nochmal zwei zusätzliche Lüfter die ansaugend über der H110 montiert werden.


 
selten so sehr gelacht 

Bin mir aber fast sicher, das du gedanklich irgendwo anders warst und dich einfach vertippt hast


----------



## merpheus (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Dann würde ich den Nocuta NH-D14nehmen weil ich nicht so ganz hoch takten würde , wenn ich dass übrigens hinbekomme .
Ich suche grad die ganze zeit nach einen guten Online SPU shop die dass ganze anbietet .
hab ich halt auch kein stress mehr 

Es geht mir hauptsächlich ums Gamen+ Livestreamen nicht dass dass nacher alle laggt .
Und ich will mind. 3 jahre ruhe haben mit dem PC und später bei bedarf einfach sache austausche .


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

So einen Kühler wie den H110 brauchst du nicht für Ivy DT.
Da reicht ein guter Luftkühler aus.


----------



## merpheus (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe bisle im netz gestöbert nach der Videoschnittkarte Live Gamer HD - PCI Express (C985)
Und Festgestellt dass es viele schlechte bewertungen gibt.
Hat jemand eine ahnung was es noch so für karten gibt? Bei den mann Zocken und gleich zeitig streamen kann?


----------



## Legacyy (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Wozu brauchst du so ne Karte? Mach das doch einfach mit nem Programm...


----------



## merpheus (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ja mit Xsplit ist mir schon bekannt 
Aber nacher reicht der Pc net zum zocken und streamen und fängt an wieder zu ruckeln


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



blautemple schrieb:


> Bei 1,4 Volt versagt die H110 gnadenlos


Meine H100 schaft das, warum sollte die H110 dann versagen?



irfan95 schrieb:


> selten so sehr gelacht
> 
> Bin mir aber fast sicher, das du gedanklich irgendwo anders warst und dich einfach vertippt hast



Ah ne so war das nicht gemeint, ich meinte eine Push/Pull Konfiguration


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*



StauBHausaufsag0r schrieb:


> Meine H100 schaft das, warum sollte die H110 dann versagen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ne so war das nicht gemeint, ich meinte eine Push/Pull Konfiguration


 
Vllt. wenn die Lüfter mit 2500rpm drehen


----------



## merpheus (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

mal ne frage
Intel Core i7-3930K oder
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX Kann mann ohne viel erfahrung zu haben hochtakten mit so ne Microsoft Software ? auf 3,9?
Turoboost oder so . stimmt dass? oder wie geht dass?


weil dann könnte ich den
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX kaufen und auf 3,9 takten dann hätte ich einen ausreichenden und für 3 jahre ruhe später dann einfach 6 core kaufen . wenn es dass mainboard zulässt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

du kannst den 3770k auch problemlos auf 4,5GHz takten. Mit einem guten Luftkühler kein Problem.


----------



## merpheus (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: High End PC zusammenstellen Hilfe*

Ja soweit bin ich schon dass mann im bios immer bisle Hochtakten soll

Ich meinte es aber so quasi einfach nur per Knopfdruck (Turbomodus oder so kein Plan ^^)

weil im bios kenne ich mich auch gar net aus^^

Und was für ein Mainboard soll ich demnächst kaufen so dass ich in Ca 3 jahren den  Intel Core i7-3930K6core  3,5 Gh dann infach draufsteck

Ich hab noch  Noctua NH-U12P SE2 hier zuhause der ist 1 jahr Alt der müsste doch reichen

Und welcher ist besser/schneller Intel Core i7-3820 oder Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> Und was für ein Mainboard soll ich demnächst kaufen so dass ich in Ca 3 jahren den  Intel Core i7-3930K6core  3,5 Gh dann infach draufsteck
> 
> Ich hab noch  Noctua NH-U12P SE2 hier zuhause der ist 1 jahr Alt der müsste doch reichen
> 
> Und welcher ist besser/schneller Intel Core i7-3820 oder Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz



1) schlechte idee, in 3 jahren gibts längst schnellere cpus
2) sollte langen
3) der i7 3820 ist eine unsinnige cpu, da er nicht schneller ist als der i7 3770k


----------



## merpheus (5. Mai 2013)

o.k dann nehme ich wohl i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz
noch eine Frage für heute :

Was hält ihr von der Scandisl SSD Extreme 
link : 
480GB SanDisk Extreme SSD 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von der Scandisl SSD Extreme
> link :
> 480GB SanDisk Extreme SSD 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron



Von der halt ich nix. Von der hier schon: http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p816050/pid/geizhals


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2013)

merpheus schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von der Scandisl SSD Extreme
> link :
> 480GB SanDisk Extreme SSD 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


 
Die hat einen Sandforce Controller.
Ich würde eher eine Samsung 840 nehmen.


----------



## merpheus (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hab hier was gefunden Caseking.de » OC Bundles » Intel OC Bundles » King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASRock, Intel 3930K +37%, 16GB


Das ich ja eignt Sowas suche dass ein Online shop dass OC macht da ich dass ja selber nicht kann habe ich hier sogar Garantie gibts auch ausführliche Videos von dene und die scheinen Billig zu sein

Was haltet ihr von so ein Bundle mit OC 
ich könnte auch 17 3770k nehmen scheint auch billig zu sein hab Prozzesor bei Mindfactory nachgeschaut.


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2013)

1000€ für das Bundle?
Wenn du die Sachen einzeln kaufst, sparst du wahrscheinlich 200€.
Trotzdem ist der i7 3770k die bessere CPU, weil sie in Games schneller ist und dabei nur halb soviel Strom durchzieht.


----------

